
Kim Jong Un's sister now said to control North Korea party nerve center - mlacks
https://asia.nikkei.com/Spotlight/N-Korea-at-crossroads/Kim-Jong-Un-s-sister-now-said-to-control-North-Korea-party-nerve-center
======
known
Known devil is better than unknown devil

~~~
kidbomb
Username checks out

